
First Day With Google Glass – I need new habits - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/first-day-with-google-glasses
======
infoman
"You type in the wifi SSID and password and myglass presents you with a QR
code that you scan in with Glass."

There will be so many use cases for QR codes I bet!

------
tocomment
People nearby can hear the bone conducting speaker? Wasn't the whole purpose
of the speaker for that not to happen?

I'm hoping they can fix that.

~~~
infoman
Your head works as a sounding body and a speaker box. I guess it also get's
louder when you open your mouth ...

